

Interview with Mike Matas (formerly with Delicious Monster and Apple) - blazamos
http://blog.cocoia.com/2010/interview-mike-matas/

======
pgebhard
Man...that guy is amazing. That was really interesting to realize that he was
the designer behind some major Apple UI features.

